# Weston Sausage Stuffer, What do you think of QUALITY & CUSTOMER SERVICE?



## hdflame (Mar 4, 2012)

I recently found a Weston 5lb stuffer and I liked the looks and price.  On their site, they had a "Refurbished" unit listed for $139.  This unit has metal gears and looks pretty sturdy.  I figured why not get it instead of spending $99 on another brand that has plastic gears.

So, I ordered it, and within about a week it arrived.  The box had some shipping damage, but I had the FedEx guy document it.  After unpacking and inspecting I found no damage to the unit from shipping.  It was double boxed with lots of foam packing inside the inner box.

I got it out and put it together to check it out.  I found that the large nut that holds the stuffing tubes in place, had some damage to the threads.  Once the nut started on, you could make about one turn, then it got very hard to turn.  After about another turn and a half, it would become easy to turn again, then another hard place.  It was harder to take off than put on!

Needless to say, I was disappointed because I had been looking forward to making some more sausage.

I thought about keeping it and seeing if I could take a small file to the threads, which seemed to have some rough areas on them.  But, I decided against that because I planned on keeping this stuffer for many years to come, and figured for the money I was spending, I wanted something that worked without having to fight it every time I used it.

I went ahead and called Weston's customer service and told the woman about the problems with the threads.  She initially tried to minimize the problem and said that since it was a "Refurb" unit she couldn't do anything.  Boy, was I getting upset.  I kept my cool but told her that I expected something that had been refurbished, to be as good as new.  She put me on hold to try to find out what she could do.  Finally, she said that since it was within the first 30 days, that  I could send it back.  She started to sound more like she wanted to help me with a solution.

She suggested that for only about another $20, I could get a new one because there was FREE shipping on it.

I wanted to get this one back to her so I could get credit for it and get another one ordered.  I asked if she was going to send me a pickup order for this unit.  She emailed me a label that I could print and take it to the local UPS office.  I carried it in to UPS the next morning.

So far, this is not too bad.  But the problem I have is even though she agreed to refund my purchase price, she said she couldn't refund my original shipping cost.  You know, I could understand that, if I just changed my mind and didn't want it, but they shipped me a faulty unit that was supposed to have been refurbished.  She told me on the phone that when I shipped it back, that if their technicians could screw the ring nut on and off, that they would just box it back up to go out as a refurb.  To me, that's not a refurb.  That's just selling a faulty unit for less money...a big difference.

This just doesn't seem like good company policy to me.  What do guys think?  Anyone else have any problems with Weston?

I'm going to call them back tomorrow and ask to speak to a supervisor to see if I can get my original shipping costs back.  I just checked the tracking number, and it's supposed to be delivered tomorrow.

Bobby


----------



## boykjo (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your problems bobby... I used shoneyboys weston stuffer at the SELA and was pretty impressed with the way the stuffer was made. There are thread files that could have repaired the dammage on the cannister but if the threads were dammage on the nut side, The nut would need to be replaced. Well its free shipping on the new one so you'll just have to look at it as you paid for it. Keep on bugging them. Hopefully they'll get it right

Joe


----------



## hdflame (Mar 5, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems bobby... I used shoneyboys weston stuffer at the SELA and was pretty impressed with the way the stuffer was made. There are thread files that could have repaired the dammage on the cannister but if the threads were dammage on the nut side, The nut would need to be replaced. Well its free shipping on the new one so you'll just have to look at it as you paid for it. Keep on bugging them. Hopefully they'll get it right
> 
> Joe




I was really impressed with the stuffer overall.....except for the threads.

What worries me was the attitude that just checking to see that something works, no matter how hard the nut turned, was considered "Refurbing" it!  I'm just not too sure of a company like that.

I will see how things go today after talking to them on the phone.  If they are reasonable or not, I will be sure to let the forum know.  I'm hoping that after I talk to a supervisor, they will do the right thing.


----------



## sausageboy (Mar 5, 2012)

Deleted by SausageBoy!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your troubles. I know nothing about the Weston models but you would think "refurb" would be as good as new and telling you that if the techs could get the nut on it would be sent out again! I have an  LEM 5 lb and I've only used it a few times, but I really like it and the meat left in it is next to nothing, also easy clean up.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 5, 2012)

I am not very happy with Weston customer service. When i asked about O rings for the 7 lb that was Cabelas Cave item, I got so sorry no parts or motors.

So i bought a stuffer that i have to baby....My LEM cranks circles around the weston.


----------



## hdflame (Mar 5, 2012)

SausageBoy said:


> Why can't they just ship you a new nut?
> But if you send the whole thing back...you deserve all your money back!
> Take what you get and buy a LEM instead...Weston and the like are a sucky design (IMHO) with that big elbow at the bottom that leaves a lot of sausage un-stuffed.




I did notice that big elbow.  I figured I'd just make patties out of what was left in the bottom.  I haven't looked closely at the LEM.  Maybe I will.

They did offer to send the nut, but I don't think the nut was the problem.  The threads inside the nut looked good, it was on the SS tub that they looked rough.

I just got a text saying that the stuffer had been delivered to them.  I'll know more after talking to them.  Personally, with my upholstery business, I'd just shipped someone a new product for having to go through all of this with a refurbished unit.


----------



## hdflame (Mar 5, 2012)

nepas said:


> I am not very happy with Weston customer service. When i asked about O rings for the 5 lb that was Cabelas Cave item, I got so sorry no parts or motors.
> 
> So i bought a stuffer that i have to baby....My LEM cranks circles around the weston.




This is what I like about this forum.  You can hear about experiences from other customers.  I probably should have asked about Weston on the forum BEFORE I bought it.  It was actually kind of an impulse buy, since I got a "Good Buy On a _REFURBISHED_" UNIT! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   They only had one.  I wonder how many times this unit has been returned?  I guess they figure that by shipping it back out, and making the customer pay shipping, that eventually someone will just keep it!

I promise to post the outcome on here, Good or Bad.

I hate that you had bad service with them too.  However, I'm glad you shared that with me.  The LEM is looking better and better.  This will probably be the one and only stuffer I buy, so I don't want to buy something that I can't get parts for.

I know that I've read on Weston's website that they are imported.  Do you know if LEM is made in the USA?

Thanks for the replies everybody!


----------



## hdflame (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, I just got off the phone with a Westom customer rep.  She said that she could see that it was signed for but she couldn't tell me anything until receiving carried it to the warranty dept., and they unpacked it to check that it was OK.  Then the person that I initially talked to would contact me.  This could take another 1-2 days.

I've got the persons contact info with extension # that I talked to last time.  I'll wait till tomorrow morning and then call back.  That gives them all day today to unpack it and make sure that I shipped them a damaged unit back!  It really sounded like the lady I talked to this time was giving me the same run around that I got the first time.  Boy, I'll tell you, it's hard to put a lot of faith in a company that doesn't seem to want to stand behind their products.

Where's the best place to buy a LEM from?  Looks like that might be my option, especially if I don't get me shipping refunded.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 5, 2012)

hdflame said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with a Westom customer rep.  She said that she could see that it was signed for but she couldn't tell me anything until receiving carried it to the warranty dept., and they unpacked it to check that it was OK.  Then the person that I initially talked to would contact me.  This could take another 1-2 days.
> 
> I've got the persons contact info with extension # that I talked to last time.  I'll wait till tomorrow morning and then call back.  That gives them all day today to unpack it and make sure that I shipped them a damaged unit back!  It really sounded like the lady I talked to this time was giving me the same run around that I got the first time.  Boy, I'll tell you, it's hard to put a lot of faith in a company that doesn't seem to want to stand behind their products.
> 
> ...


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 5, 2012)

@ hdflame, The one that boykjo and I used is an 11lb machine, so the amount of meat left in the tube is minimum compared to the amount you are stuffing. It's really is not much anyway, maybe patty the size of a tennis ball at the most.  I have probably made several hundred pounds of sausage with mine and haven’t had a problem with it, I really like mine.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is my take on the LEM vs the Weston O rings

Note the LEM is round rubber O ring. Weston is hollow with the inner lip higher that fits in the groove on the pusher head. I have meat push past the Weston O ring.













So

If you have a LEM and need a new O ring, Take your original to a plumbing supply house and get a new one. If you have a DISCONTINUED Weston and have an O ring problem......Good Luck







Please before i get all sorts of bashing replies.

Im not bashing the operation of the Weston stuffers, They do work fine and have flaws just like everything else. Its the Weston CS that stinks.

My LEM just in 2012 has stuffed 420 lbs


----------



## hdflame (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, it's been a week and 4 days since Weston received the stuffer I sent back.  I've been trying ALL morning to try and reach customer service on the phone with NO luck!

I sent an email back to the lady that  I originally talked to, about an hour ago, and haven't heard back yet.  I'll put a copy of the email below and I'll keep everyone updated to see if they make this right or not.

Maybe this has just been on oversight on their part.  If they come through with my full refund I'll be sure to let everyone know.  If not, I'll post the outcome so everyone will know if they stand behind their products or not.

Bobby

Here's the email I just sent:

*Tamara,*

*I called and left you a message on your phone about my refund.*

*I returned the defective stuffer via UPS and it was received by your company on Monday,  03/05/2012 at 10:46 A.M.  It has been a week and 4 days and I have still not received my refund.*

*I called the day it was delivered and was told that after it was unpacked and inspected that you would contact me.  Which should have been the next day according to the lady I talked to.*

*I would like to get my refund today.  I feel that you have had more than enough time.*

*Purchase price was $139.99 plus $17.16 shipping for a total of $157.15.  I also had a smaller canning tool in that order but it weighed less than 8 ounces so it would not have affected the shipping costs.*

*I look forward to hearing from you today.*

*CustomerID# 12413*

*Order Number 12928*

*Item# 12928*

*Please cancel order SO-0091748 that we had talked about on the phone.*

*Thanks,*

*Bobby*


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 16, 2012)

Good luck to you.

Westons attitude is like. TO BAD SO SAD


----------



## boykjo (Mar 16, 2012)

nepas said:


> Here is my take on the LEM vs the Weston O rings
> 
> Note the LEM is round rubber O ring. Weston is hollow with the inner lip higher that fits in the groove on the pusher head. I have meat push past the Weston O ring.
> 
> ...




Hey rick. Just to make sure....... are you installing the Weston ring correctly.. The way you have it laid out on the board in pic 2  the ring is upside down. The cavity of the ring should be facing down and expand in the cylinder to entrap the meat... My cabelas 30 pushes a lot of meat and I never had blow by........ Just a heads up..............

Joe


----------



## hdflame (Mar 16, 2012)

OK, here's a quick update on Weston.

After numerous attempts at getting through on the phone, I finally managed to talk to a person and not an answering machine.

I told the lady my story and wanted to check on my refund.  She put me on hold...........after about 3 or 4 minutes, she came back and said that they had received the stuffer (which was 11 days ago) and that she would send the notice to finance to have a refund processed.

I asked her how much the refund was going to be and she told me $139.99!  This was just the cost of the stuffer but not my shipping.  I told her that was the incorrect amount and that I should be reimbursed for shipping too.  She told me that Tamara, which was the first girl I talked to said that she had told me that she couldn't refund shipping because it was a refurbed unit.  I told Lisa (the current girl helping me) that I knew that she had said that but the more I thought about it, the madder I got!

I told Lisa that since I had been shipped a defective stuffer, not a refurbished stuffer, that it wasn't my fault and that I should get the entire shipping cost back.  I also said that if she couldn't help me that I wanted to talk to a supervisor.  Again, I was put on hold.  This time, when she returned, she said that her supervisor had said to refund my shipping.  She also said that it would be refunded today, but it may be several days before showing up on my account.

I asked her to have the lady from accounting to email me the info when she made the refund today.  I also got the accounting lady's name and ext. # in case I had to call her back.

Sooo, while I was writing this, I received a phone call from Lisa (second girl, from today).  She said that since I used my PayPal to pay for it, that she needed the card number in order to make the refund.  After giving her that, she said she would send me an email after the money was refunded.  I told her thank you, and that I appreciated it very much.  Now, why didn't this happen the first time without causing all this grief to a customer?

Hopefully I'll get my refund done today and will have my money by next week.

After having gone through all of this and hopefully, receiving my refund, I don't think I'll be buying another product from Weston.  Not because of the design or even because of the quality of the stuffer I received (all products occasionally have problems), but because of the lack of customer support.  You shouldn't have to argue with customer support in order for them to do the right thing. 

Personally, I think REALLY GOOD customer support would have been to send me a NEW unit at the refurbished price.  However, I don't guess you can expect that when they are willing to send out a defective product and call it "Refurbished".

I think after reading posts on other stuffers, I'll probably buy one from Northern Tools.  I will be going by there in a couple of hours on my way to teach a class tonight.  I'll stop by and look at them up close.  Plus, I have a $20 off coupon  I can use!

Bobby


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 16, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Hey rick. Just to make sure....... are you installing the Weston ring correctly.. The way you have it laid out on the board in pic 2  the ring is upside down. The cavity of the ring should be facing down and expand in the cylinder to entrap the meat... My cabelas 30 pushes a lot of meat and I never had blow by........ Just a heads up..............
> 
> Joe


Yeah i use it downward. I think its part of the defect thats why they were sold as cave items. I have 2 O rings and they are both kinda loose on the piston. Weston used to make the Cabelas stuffers, dont know if they still do


----------



## hdflame (Mar 16, 2012)

Just received an email from Weston that my credit card had been credited the refund including the original shipping!

Bobby


----------



## boykjo (Mar 16, 2012)

hdflame said:


> Just received an email from Weston that my credit card had been credited the refunded including the original shipping!
> 
> Bobby


Cool.................

Joe


----------



## hdflame (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, I went to Northern last Friday and bought the 15 lb. stuffer.  I figured why not get the bigger one with steel gears for a little extra money.

They didn't have one in stock, so I had them order it with free shipping to the store.  I figured it would have been in by last Thursday or Friday, but I just checked online at Northern.com and it says it's processing.

can't wait to make some more sausage!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 25, 2012)

Cool.............................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## clearprop (Jan 24, 2014)

nepas said:


> If you have a DISCONTINUED Weston and have an O ring problem......Good Luck


Still available on weston's website. Weston 11 lb Vertical Sausage Stuffer part number 86-1101-W for $7.16


----------



## hdflame (Apr 30, 2014)

Just wanted to post a quick update to this thread.

I've had the Northern Tools stuffer for a couple of years now.  It has stuffed a lot of sausage with no problems.

I would highly recommend a stuffer from Northern Tools.  BTW I have an electric meat grinder from them that I have also been using with no problems.


----------



## szynka (Apr 30, 2014)

nepas said:


> Yeah i use it downward. I think its part of the defect thats why they were sold as cave items. I have 2 O rings and they are both kinda loose on the piston. Weston used to make the Cabelas stuffers, dont know if they still do


Would the solid red o-ring not fit the Weston stuffer?  I also have one one of those lipped ones, so far no problems, but would like to have a spare handy.


----------

